# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Synology lance la version bta du logiciel Surveillance Station

## Danboe

Synology annonce aujourdhui la disponibilit en version bta du logiciel Surveillance Station offrant efficacit et flexibilit grce au systme de gestion centralise (CMS, Central Management System) et compatible avec la norme ONVIF Profile S et avec le codec MxPEG Mobotix.

_ Le CMS de Synology vise  favoriser les projets  lchelle de l'entreprise et  diminuer la charge de travail de l'administrateur, preuve de notre implication  offrir aux utilisateurs des solutions de surveillance numrique flexibles et hautes performances_ , *dclare Vic Hsu, CEO de Synology Inc.* 

Le CMS de Synology a t conu pour les projets de surveillance dentreprise  grande chelle et de haut niveau. Il permet de centraliser la gestion des serveurs denregistrement et des camras IP disperss sur plusieurs endroits, notamment la configuration des autorisations ou les identifiants de connexion (utilisateur ou groupe), le visionnage des flux en temps rel et la lecture des enregistrements ainsi que lanalyse vido intelligente de plusieurs camras IP, le tout  partir dun seul hte CMS.

En outre, le CMS de Synology filtre la liste de camras et leurs enregistrements selon diffrents critres, offrant une exprience de recherche rapide et unifie. Il permet galement de centraliser les notifications et historiques de plusieurs serveurs denregistrements sur l'hte CMS. De plus, les camras IP peuvent tre migres vers diffrents serveurs denregistrement et toutes les licences des camras sont centralises sur lhte CMS, optimisant davantage lefficacit de la gestion. 

Compatible avec la norme ONVIF Profile S, Surveillance Station inter-opre en toute transparence avec la gamme tendue de camras IP respectant cette norme, simplifiant ainsi grandement la prise de dcision des utilisateurs et la gestion des produits de scurit et de surveillance. 

Afin daccrotre davantage sa compatibilit, Surveillance Station prend dsormais en charge le codec MxPEG Mobotix, rduisant la consommation en puissance de traitement et en espace de stockage, tout en capturant les mouvements en haute qualit. 

*Programme de rcompense des bta-testeurs Synology Surveillance Station 6 Beta*

Synology va offrir un pack de licences pour camras (pour 4 camras)  deux utilisateurs qui apportent les commentaires les plus pertinents et lassistance la plus prcieuse.

Veuillez visiter la page http://www.synology.com/support/beta...0.php?lang=fre pour plus de dtails.

*Disponibilit*

Surveillance Station 6 peut tre tlcharg gratuitement par les propritaires dun DiskStation ou dun RackStation srie x09 et suivante. Modles pris en charge :

DS213+, DS413, DS213, DS413j, DS213air, DS2413+, DS713+, RS10613xs+, RS3413xs+, DS712+, DS212, DS212+, DS212j, RS212, RS812, DS1512+, DS1812+, DS3612xs, RS3412xs, RS3412RPxs, DS112j, DS112, DS412+, RS812+, RS812RP+, RS2212+, RS2212RP+, DS112+, DS3611xs, RS3411xs, RS3411RPxs, DS2411+, RS2211+, RS2211RP+, DS1511+, RS411, DS411, DS411+II, DS411+, DS411j, DS411slim, DS211+, DS211, DS211j, DS111, DS1010+, RS810+, RS810RP+, DS410, DS410j, DS710+, DS210+, DS210j, DS110+, DS110j, DS509+, RS409+, RS409RP+, RS409, DS409+, DS409, DS209+II, DS209+, DS209, DS209j, DS109+, DS109, DS409sli, RS408, RS408RP, DS508 et DS408.

La version  tlcharger est disponible  ladresse :

http://www.synology.com/support/download.php?lang=fre

----------

